# Help with Inc 2



## saabguy (Jul 5, 2011)

I need a little help guys. Inc 2 wont boot past HTC screen. It will boot into fastboot but then will not let you boot into recovery. Also I have tried to load a RUU to maybe fix the problem but everytime it is updating it gets to updating the recovery and freezes on me. Any help would be greatly appreicated.


----------



## CorCor67 (Jun 13, 2011)

not sure what the problem is but my suggestion would to be to try to install a revovery manually via fastboot, see here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=14693680


----------



## saabguy (Jul 5, 2011)

I will give that a try thanks.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 29, 2011)

The ruu won't work unless you have stock recovery installed. Is the phone s-off?


----------



## twister8008 (May 29, 2012)

Have you tried to hold down the volume button and then hold down the power button? That got me out of a jam and back to my cwm. I then reverted back to a rom I knew worked.

Sent from my Condemned Inc 2 CM7


----------



## saabguy (Jul 5, 2011)

The phone is s-on. The phone has never been rooted or s-off. I think a factory update soft bricked it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## ALDO101T (May 4, 2012)

well. pull battery put back in hold power and volume down to get to bootloader, highlight recovery, then you'll get the triangle, hold power and volume up at same time should put you into stock recovery, if you're not rooted thats the only recovery you should have.


----------



## ALDO101T (May 4, 2012)

how are you trying to install ruu?

did you put PG32IMG ON SDCARD.with one zip only when viewed on card.


----------



## saabguy (Jul 5, 2011)

Im installing it through hboot

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## Dance Pony (Sep 5, 2011)

did you ever find a fix for this??


----------

